# New Baby



## Farmhand (Apr 22, 2005)

New Colt this morning.

Sire: D & S Mack The Knife AMHR/ASPC 100% Seth Thomas

Mare: Fisher's Lily Lu AMHR

He is only about 15 min. old here, will get some better pictures when he dries off.


----------



## CountryHaven (Apr 22, 2005)

What a doll! Congratulations. Post more pics when he's dry and runnin'.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 22, 2005)

Wonderful! I'd also love to see more photos after he's all dry and unfolded.

MA


----------



## Farmhand (Apr 23, 2005)

Here he is dried off. "MacGyver"


----------



## Farmhand (Apr 28, 2005)

Had another colt, will post pictures as soon as I get a chance. This one is out of

Ripl-K-Golden Babe (Glory)

ASPC/AMHR Gold seal Foundation Classic Shetland


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Apr 29, 2005)

Here is the other colt.






Just two days old!


----------



## hhpminis (Apr 30, 2005)

Very nice, would like to see pics of the first one after a few days and the other without clothes. How exciting!

What color is the first one?


----------



## Farmhand (Apr 30, 2005)

The color seems to be question we can't answer yet? No one seems to know? He seems to be a brownish grey? The weather has been cold and rainy, will get some shot of them without the blankets as soon as I can. Have them out together running around, really fun to watch them.


----------



## crponies (May 2, 2005)

Both colts are very cute. Congratulations! On the first one posted, he looks like a definite silver dapple to me.


----------



## Farmhand (May 4, 2005)

Here he is without his blankie.


----------



## Farmhand (May 4, 2005)

Have to add another


----------



## JennyB (May 8, 2005)

WOW! CONGRATS! They are both very NICE!

Enjoy Them!











My best,

Jenny


----------

